# MTS Sub



## mic154 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought a used MTS sub-woofer and don't know anything about MTS speakers.This sub is black and has an 8" down firing sub in it.Can anyone tell me anything about these?Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mic154 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Dennis


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If they are from mtsspeakers.com they are probably not much more than the equivalent of White Van Speakers and there are better alternatives. Parts of the website don't work and the manuals are written in broken English.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I am afraid that Dennis's assertion is spot on. Depending on the size of the Room. it might be all you need.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## mic154 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thats what i was afraid of.Thanks guys.
Mickey


----------

